# Canon 70D Spec Review Video with sample images



## fstoparmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just did a quick video to go over the specs of the newly announced Canon EOS 70D (for those who cant be bothered to read blogs, review etc...). There are some great blogs and reviews out there, but this is just a quick overview in video form. Special thanks to Mark 5D Team II for posting the link for the images 

http://youtu.be/15-mSDptDCs


----------

